# Isidorus's- Keep on the Shadowfell IC



## isidorus (Jun 24, 2008)

You have been contacted by a young priest of Pelor named Marla. She has asked you to travel to Winterhaven to determine whwther or not her information of a secret death cult is operating in the area. Marla has learned that  a twisted priest named Kalarel is supposed to head this group of cultists. Although her information is a year old and would like you to find out if it is true. If it is Marla would like you to stamp it out. 

Marla askes, "Are you willing to go take on this adventure?"


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 24, 2008)

"Winterhaven? I wonder if I've heard about this town before" the Eladrin mercenary wonders out loud².

Either way, Imrahil is intriqued by the mission and willing to employ his skills and talents to complete this dangerous assigment. 








---OCC---
Skill check History:
History check about Winterhaven (1d20+2=17)


----------



## Moviebuff (Jun 24, 2008)

Having heard of this cult as well, Enelya Alcarin (Half-Elf Cleric) says “Count me in. I am up for the journey.”

As the rumors of the cult swirled around in her mind she wonders what this adventure has in store for her.

Enelya asks “When do we leave?”


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 24, 2008)

Rigi looks up at the priestess of Pelor, then studies the rest of the party, before her attention returns to the priestess.

"Rigi will help nice lady only if nice lady pay. the Kobold finally comments and nod nods, obviously satisfied with giving this comment.


----------



## Ybor (Jun 24, 2008)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> Rigi looks up at the priestess of Pelor, then studies the rest of the party, before her attention returns to the priestess.
> 
> "Rigi will help nice lady only if nice lady pay. the Kobold finally comments and nod nods, obviously satisfied with giving this comment.




"Something wrong with your neck, Dogface? Maybe you need it removed from your shoulders....." Morim says in his gutteral dwarven accent, with a bit of mirth at the end. Then under his breath says, "Stinkin Dogblins" grumble grumble. Morim takes a swig from his flask , which is filled with his own brew of Gutshaker whiskey"If there's killin that need be done, you can count me in."

I still haven't posted my character stuff yet, but hope to make a post on the other thread today


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 24, 2008)

"Rigi like head on shoulders, thank you. Why you so mean?" the Kobold whines. "Rigi not stinking, Rigi take bath last month, so Rigi smell fine.

With that said Rigi makes what might be a pout, before she turns away from Ybor, obviously insulted.


----------



## Kraven (Jun 24, 2008)

Kraven - Human - Wizard 1 (Lawful Good)

Sounds like the work of evil afoot.
I will gladly lend aid.
DEATH TO KARAREL!
FORWARD TO WINTERHAVEN!


----------



## ironskulls (Jun 24, 2008)

Whenever there are those in toil, I shall do the honoarble thing and join you on this quest. It is my duty as a warrior!
Let us proceed before sunset arrives and make way to Winterhaven. I shall cover the rear of the travelers and keep watch as there is much danger in this part of the land, but with wide eys and a strong number we shall travel safely.


----------



## Moviebuff (Jun 25, 2008)

> "Something wrong with your neck, Dogface? Maybe you need it removed from your shoulders....." Morim says in his gutteral dwarven accent, with a bit of mirth at the end. Then under his breath says, "Stinkin Dogblins" grumble grumble. Morim takes a swig from his flask , which is filled with his own brew of Gutshaker whiskey"If there's killin that need be done, you can count me in."




Enelya Intervenes "Okay Morim...down boy, Rigi can't help it. Save your energy for the trouble ahead. I can already feel danger lurking."


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 25, 2008)

"_Lle naa belegohtar morim.  Mankoi naugrim Lle auta yeste' Uuma ma' ten' rashwe, ta tuluva a' lle!_"² mocks Imrahil with an Eladrins' high, clear laugh at the quarrel between Rigi and Morim. 

More seriously he nods in agreement with the sober assessment of the armoured dragonborn. "Indeed, it will likely be a dangerous journey and only a strong cohort of unified heart and purpose will prevail."






[sblock=²translated into common for those who speak elven!!]
"You are a mighty warrior Morim. Why, only a dwarf would know his strength in challenge against the smallest one present first!"  
[/sblock]


----------



## isidorus (Jun 25, 2008)

"Imrahil, your question about Winterhaven needs a answer." said Marla.  About Two Hundred Years ago a cult of demon worshippers created a unholy site dedicated to Orcus, which spit out all kinds of undead and even fouler creatures from their rift. The collasped empire of Nerath defeated and built a Keep on top of the site. Decades later Winterhaven was formed and most of the history has been forgotten. While we do have a few pices of Lore like I told you we don't have any other information." 

Marla gestures and two acoloytes come and she said, "I have gathered supplies for your journey that you may freely have. The Church and I thank for taking on this mission. May you be Blessed and may Pelor guide your hands. Hopefully I will see you in a few months time and the Church will Render payment in full."


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 25, 2008)

"So this _Kalarel _ may seek to revive this tainted place for his own dark purposes? He will not succeed."  Imrahil states, rather matter of fact.

"Anything helpful you would know about this mysterious cult and their leader?" asks, as he straps on his gear and weapons, getting ready to leave.


----------



## isidorus (Jun 29, 2008)

OCC--Seeing if the thread works


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 30, 2008)

The Kobold pouts.

"Rigi likes shiny monies," she then comments, before she makes what might be a shrug. "But Rigi also like friends, so Rigi will help friends for no shinies from priest lady.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 30, 2008)

"I am Gimlak, and will gladly pledge my axes to this cause". The dwarf dons a leather armor suit, and his two battleaxes are strapped to his back.


----------



## isidorus (Jul 3, 2008)

"I accept your pledges and may your weapons be sharp and true," said Marla. "Imrahil I don't have aany answers to your questions, although you may find more information in Winterhaven."


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 3, 2008)

"To Winterhaven we go then!" Rigi exclaims and with a quick pace heads back towards the inn where she's having her stuff.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 3, 2008)

Mordras nods courtly at Marla. "That, will certainly not be an obstacle. We will divine their foul purposes as we cross their plans and return with victory to you." 

Without further farewell, he follows Rigi outside.


----------



## ironskulls (Jul 4, 2008)

"Let us begin this journey, as there is much to do and many roads to cross to get to our destination. I am feeling a bit uneasy as our payment will come from "the Church"...at times their money is dirtier than the pig's that roll in the slop. If we complete this task, I hope payment will be in full. I battle in honor, but my Gods do not look kindly to honor being fulfilled, with out just reward for the sacrafice!".

Ironskulls, lifts has pack onto his back and says; " Forward, as I exclaimed, I will keep watch of the rear for danger...".


----------



## Kraven (Jul 6, 2008)

The destruction of evil is the only reward I need. I, too, will guard the rear with my magic.


----------



## Moviebuff (Jul 6, 2008)

I have my supplies packed and ready. Let us make haste to our destination. I shall stay to the front as I have keen sight and can watch for danger ahead.


----------



## isidorus (Jul 7, 2008)

The wilderness you have been traveling through has been dangerous and without many people traveling your way. Scratches, tears and dirt cover you from your last encounter with a pack of hungry wolves. You destroyed the pack with precision of a group that knows how to work togther. 

Yesterday you found a old overgrown road that looks like it has not be maintained in almost a hundred years. The raod is flat and level, with an occasional cobblestone that peeks up from the dirt road. Standing in front oa a cracked stone, a sign is engraved declaring that you are on the Kings Road. Winterhaven is near, although you notice quite a few footprints leading up and down the road. Many of the footprints look to be made by small, clawed feet...


----------



## Ybor (Jul 7, 2008)

Morim inspects the foot prints and gestures to Gimlak and says "What d'you make of it?"

Morim then readies his clawed warhammer and says to Rigi "maybe friends of yours Dogface, you just remember who's side your fighting on..." Morim spits on the ground and scans his surroundings hoping to catch a glimpse of movement.

"Whoever they are, they don't have much longer to live, everyone else stay in formation, Gimlak, we need your tracking abilities up front with me. Any sudden moves and you'll taste my steel Dogface."


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 7, 2008)

Without a sound, the Eladrin mercenary draws his blades.. a slender short sword in one hand, and a set of polished shuriken in the other. 

"We are here to track cultists, not Kobolds. Though we should keep an eye out for a possible ambush." Imrahil remarks quietly as he scans the surroundings².


[sblock=²Perception check]
Perception on the "Kobold Road" (1d20+5=19) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 7, 2008)

"Rigi knows no friends here, except Enelya, Gimlak, Imrahil and of course Grumpy." the Kobold comments with a snicker, obviously thinking she is funny.


((OOC: The OOC thread has hidden far far away since it was so long ago, so here is the link, just so people can find it again: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=231370))


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 7, 2008)

Gimlak acknoledges his fellow dwarven companion, and moves ahead. He'll scan the area for tracks or any other signs of interest.

 "Unbelieveable, this road can't be more than a hundred years old and it's falling apart. They should have hired dwarves!" He says playfully.


----------



## isidorus (Jul 8, 2008)

I need perception olls from everybody but Zweischneid. Please use this link to a roller.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 8, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Perception]
Perception of Rigi (1d20=20)

Wow[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 9, 2008)

[sblock=perception-Gimlak]roll 13+8(trained): 21[/sblock]


----------



## Ybor (Jul 10, 2008)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1657029/


----------



## ironskulls (Jul 12, 2008)

Perception:

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1660424/


----------



## Kraven (Jul 13, 2008)

Perception:
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1660572/

Isidorus the link above is for 1d20->20 *WOW*

But it is the first time I every used an intermet dice roller; my first roll
was 1d20->1 *S**T*


----------



## Moviebuff (Jul 13, 2008)

Perception Enelya 
1d20+3 → [11,3] = (14) 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1661107/


----------



## isidorus (Jul 20, 2008)

OCC--Soory about the slight interruption to the game this week. I have been moving into a new place to live. The game shoud resume Monday morning.


----------



## isidorus (Jul 21, 2008)

Small creatures hiding behind the rocks in front of you spring into view and begin to move toward you. With a shriek, the small creatures attack. Scaled and rust colored, they raptilain heads and tails.

I need everyone to roll initiative


----------



## Kraven (Jul 22, 2008)

Initiative
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1670983/


----------



## ironskulls (Jul 22, 2008)

Initiative

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1671916/


----------



## Moviebuff (Jul 22, 2008)

Enelya Initiative

1d20 → [12] = (12)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1671928/


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 23, 2008)

As the creatures assault, Imrahil reacts with the fluid and deathly Eladrin grace.

[sblock=Inititative]
Initiative Imrahil (1d20+4=20) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 23, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Initiative and OOC]
For some reason the board times out on me every few minutes, so I haven't had the time to check my initiative, but here is my roll:
1d20=12

I'll be back to being more active when the board doesn't go dead every 3 minutes or so.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 23, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Initiative]
Init=13[/SBLOCK]


----------



## isidorus (Jul 27, 2008)

> For some reason the board times out on me every few minutes, so I haven't had the time to check my initiative, but here is my roll:
> 1d20=12
> 
> I'll be back to being more active when the board doesn't go dead every 3 minutes or so.




OCC I have had the same problem with the board Bialaska. So it has been hard for me to keep the game going.



Initiative roll order

Kobolds go first in the every round.

Then players as below

Zweischneid 20
Kraven 15
Steve Gorak 13
Moviebuff 12
Bialaska 12
ironskulls 2

Ybor --???????????????


----------



## isidorus (Aug 3, 2008)

you are on a road with grass boulders and a small hedges on the side. "5 kobolds come run from behind their boulders and charge your group on the road. " What is your general marching order for the group so I can figure out who to attcak.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 4, 2008)

isidorus said:


> [/COLOR] What is your general marching order for the group so I can figure out who to attcak.




Gimnlak was scouting, so he should be the first one. (dooh!!!)


----------



## ironskulls (Aug 4, 2008)

Ironskulls is at the rear of the pack as I was watching for attacks from behind. I am somewhat tall, so my view of the coming attack forward is not obscured. I pull out my longsword a prepeare for the attack!

"Everyone prepare and watch the sides also as they are coming out from behind the boulders!"


----------



## Moviebuff (Aug 4, 2008)

Enelya was third. Her mace is drawn and ready to fight.


----------



## Bialaska (Aug 5, 2008)

Rigi is not much of a fighter and will be staying near the back (in 4th position)


----------



## Zweischneid (Aug 5, 2008)

Keeping a look out for possible threats or obstacles, Imrahil prefers to stay near the front... 

2nd position


----------



## Kraven (Aug 8, 2008)

As a wizard, I tend to linger close to the rear.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 16, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## isidorus (Aug 17, 2008)

OCC==Sorry about that been working on a 10 page research paper.

Two kobolds charge right at Gimnlak and stab hard at the center of your body. The firts bounces off you armor with a loud ping. The second slips through your armor and hits for 4-Dmg.

One kobold rams it spear into you and it stops and bounces back inot its hands. Another one throws a Javelin at you hits you shoulder doing 4-DMG

The lone kobold hisses and rams right into Enelya with his spear ausing 4-DMG.

The fight rages around you all as you see other kobolds peaking out of the boulders in front of you


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 19, 2008)

isidorus said:


> Two kobolds charge right at Gimnlak and stab hard at the center of your body. The firts bounces off you armor with a loud ping. The second slips through your armor and hits for 4-Dmg.
> 
> One kobold rams it spear into you and it stops and bounces back inot its hands. Another one throws a Javelin at you hits you shoulder doing 4-DMG




Gimlak recoils in suprise at the switness of the Kobold's attack. Quickly assessing the situation, he shouts "I hate kobolds!", he grabs his battle axes and starts whacking away.

OCC: attack with twin attack +5 vs ac, 1d10+2 2x
attack1: 12, damage1: 8, attack 2: 19, damage 2: 3, initiative for next round: 9
also, Gimlak will use his second wind as a free action ratial ability to regain 8hp.


----------



## Moviebuff (Aug 20, 2008)

The lone kobold hisses and rams right into Enelya with his spear using 4-DMG.

Enelya quickly reacts by swinging her mace decisively.

Melee Basic Attack: +3 (mace) 
1d20+3 → [6,3] = (9) 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1704290/ 

Damage: 1d8+1
1d8+1 → [8,1] = (9)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1704292/ 

Initiative for next round
1d20 → [7] = (7)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1704298/


----------



## Kraven (Aug 22, 2008)

Kraven will cast a Sleep spell (assuming the Kobolds are still in some form of  a group). I'll also boost it with my wand of accuracy.Note: The link to the online dice roller didn't work (server down?).Manually, I rolled 1D20+2 = (4,6)+2 = 12


----------



## isidorus (Sep 4, 2008)

Gimlak first attcak bounces off the kobold's armor. The seond spilts the second kobold in half spraying gore over everything. 


Enelya attcak bounces off the kpbold's helment and he draws back to attcak position.

The death of their fellow has the kobold's hissing and you here more sounds coming from behind the boulders.


----------



## ironskulls (Sep 6, 2008)

Ironskulls, eager to get into the action, moves forward and right around the crew as it seems all of the attacks are from the front and front/side. 

He has not seen the effects of Kravens sleep spell, and is wondering if it has had an impact on the attackers.


----------



## isidorus (Sep 16, 2008)

kraven's sleep spell went off and Gimlak and Enyla's kobolds drop like poleaxe cows. 

The whirring noise gets louder and 2 kobolds step out from the rockys and have slings spoinning faster and faster. In front of them are 2 kobold Dragonshilds gnashing there teeth and waving their swords at you.


----------

